# Hello from Missouri!



## crittersbettaranch (Feb 27, 2010)

I tried to find the new member welcome section but couldn't so I apologize if this is in the wrong section! I just wanted to say hello all! I am not new to bettas, but am fairly new to breeding and very new here!! I have ct, hm, and hm-pk right now..I am thinking about starting with the wilds someday, but not in the near future! I have enough to juggle right now! LOL! So.... Hi from Critter's Betta Ranch!! If anyone is interested in seeing some of my babies they are here http://www5.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi! Welcome! Your fish are so pretty! I love Cosmo is he GORGEOUS!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They are sooooo beautiful!! Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We're glad you decided to join us. 

PS. You've got some real beautys!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Your fish are stunning! I'm also in love with Cosmo.


----------



## crittersbettaranch (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks so much! I am a member of a few other forums, but have been looking for one that is a little more...I don't know... friendly?? From what I have read, everyone here seems very friendly and helpful! I have 2 more members of the "family" that will be here in a few days.. I am an aquabid addict!! this is a sibling pair that I am hoping with time will help me work on a blue mg line and a green mg line..(all 10 toes are crossed! I can't cross the fingers and still type!)


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome!
Beautiful Bettas!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I wish I had the money to be an aquabid addict! LOL


----------



## crittersbettaranch (Feb 27, 2010)

lol! I am not sure I really have the money to be an addict... I just can't help myslef sometimes! And I have some stock that needed to be replaced after a nasty bacterial infection caused me to lose 6 of my babies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!! "drool drool" lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome! You've got some stunning bettas.


----------

